# Wifi Flenco usb RTL8811au installed but no wifi.

## Delupara

Kernel configs: https://paste.pound-python.org/show/kDnzuF3HR6lm22kLXLR5/

Device In Question: https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B078MHKFJ9/ref=twister_B078MMV9GX?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1

The only third party drivers matching the device's driver requirement that compiled was found here: https://github.com/diederikdehaas/rtl8812AU/tree/driver-4.3.20

output of lsusb: https://paste.pound-python.org/show/zLpydpFRoF9bIqv3CBCW/

output of lsmod: https://paste.pound-python.org/show/iD7Ctd3j2VWInkF7q2vy/

output of ifconfig: https://paste.pound-python.org/show/OHN8TRVP4jyWiLljCZV1/

As you can see the driver is installed and running, I can see my usb device (usb 4).

What gives??Last edited by Delupara on Tue May 29, 2018 2:01 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Jaglover

dmesg, is firmware loaded?

----------

## Delupara

 *Jaglover wrote:*   

> dmesg, is firmware loaded?

 

Maybe? You let me know https://paste.pound-python.org/show/tEAl8YYfccP8Ly2HVKwC/

 *Quote:*   

> [    0.684478] usb usb4: We don't know the algorithms for LPM for this host, disabling LPM.
> 
> [    0.684780] usb usb4: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0003
> 
> [    0.684926] usb usb4: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1
> ...

 

This seems to tell me not. Which firmware do I need? package name?

----------

## Jaglover

What does it mean, "not working"? How did you try to use it?

----------

## Delupara

 *Jaglover wrote:*   

> What does it mean, "not working"? How did you try to use it?

 

It's Plugged in.

It's showing up on lsusb.

Its 3rd party drivers are loaded.

No wifi, no interface on ifconfig, wpa_supplicant fails to load because it can't find an interface. This is what I mean by it's not working.

----------

## Jaglover

 *Delupara wrote:*   

> No wifi, no interface on ifconfig, wpa_supplicant fails to load because it can't find an interface. This is what I mean by it's not working.

 

Output of ifconfig -a shows no interface? Tip: to get help on forums post the command and the response. Telling us "it does not work" does not work.

----------

## Delupara

 *Jaglover wrote:*   

>  *Delupara wrote:*   No wifi, no interface on ifconfig, wpa_supplicant fails to load because it can't find an interface. This is what I mean by it's not working. 
> 
> Output of ifconfig -a shows no interface? Tip: to get help on forums post the command and the response. Telling us "it does not work" does not work.

 

True. Sorry bout that, I edited it with more precision.

And no, ifconfig doesn't show anything else than sit0 which I know isn't it. https://paste.pound-python.org/show/Yf7ZoRaWF0VpNfVcvbhU/

----------

## Jaglover

Hmm ... out of ideas, what does rfkill tell?

----------

## Delupara

 *Jaglover wrote:*   

> Hmm ... out of ideas, what does rfkill tell?

 

rfkill list give me literally nothing.

rip.

----------

## Jaglover

OK, this is the correct driver you are using. There is no driver for 0bda:a811 in kernel yet and 0bda:a811 is supported by the driver in github.

However, it is not asking for firmware when loading (it should be in dmesg). Maybe it does not need firmware. I'd use something like tail -f /var/log/messages and then unload/reload the module. Just to see if there is anything it is complaining about.

Indeed, if this is a systemd box then I have no clue. We haven't seen emerge --info, so there is no telling.

BTW, your IOMMU implementation seems to be broken, I'd disable it in firmware if you are not using it.

----------

## Delupara

 *Jaglover wrote:*   

> 
> 
> However, it is not asking for firmware when loading (it should be in dmesg). Maybe it does not need firmware. I'd use something like tail -f /var/log/messages and then unload/reload the module. 
> 
> 

 

tail -f /var/log/messages paste:  https://paste.pound-python.org/show/unDJ4abCGTQja0rGDQ7u/

 *Jaglover wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Indeed, if this is a systemd box then I have no clue. We haven't seen emerge --info, so there is no telling.
> 
> 

 

Nope, OpenRC. But If anything here is the emerge --info paste : https://paste.pound-python.org/show/RZMKfU3EUPd9PKqHOZd2/

 *Jaglover wrote:*   

> 
> 
> BTW, your IOMMU implementation seems to be broken, I'd disable it in firmware if you are not using it.
> 
> 

 

I'll look into it myself and let you know if I need help. For now though I'm more eager making that thing send all the wifi packets, shall we?

----------

## Jaglover

So far I can't see anything wrong. Maybe someone else can chime in and spot the culprit. If I had this issue I'd boot SystemRescueCD (USB stick), build the driver and test it.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Delupara,

There are a few ebuilds on the net. They look like they pull from assorted git repos.

Version -9999 ebuilds pull from HEAD. Avoid them until you have tried other versions.

Google says you will need firmware. Its not in linux-firmware and I've not found any ebuilds for that.

There is also a Gentoo Wiki page that hints that the rtl8812au works.

If none of that helps, it may mean that nobody has coded your vendor and device ID in the driver. So it might work if only if knew it was allowed to try.

Some drivers allow you to pass Vendor and Device IDs as module parameters. Others want a one line code change.

```
modinfo rtl8812au
```

will list the vendor and device IDs the module knows about and at the bottom of the output, it will list the module parameters that the module accepts.

----------

## Jaglover

Neddy, I checked, the USB ID 0bda:a811 is supported by git driver. I'd say missing firmware is the culprit.

```
os_dep/linux/os_intfs.c:char *rtw_fw_file_path = "/system/etc/firmware/rtlwifi/FW_NIC.BIN";

os_dep/linux/os_intfs.c:char *rtw_fw_wow_file_path = "/system/etc/firmware/rtlwifi/FW_WoWLAN.BIN";

```

^^ This is a snippet from git sources.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Jaglover,

That's a strange path for firmware.

----------

## Jaglover

Well, I posted it only for firmware file names so our Delupara can download the firmware and put it where the driver is looking for it.

----------

## Delupara

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> Delupara,
> 
> There are a few ebuilds on the net. They look like they pull from assorted git repos.
> 
> Version -9999 ebuilds pull from HEAD. Avoid them until you have tried other versions.
> ...

 

Every packages here either fails in the emake phase or in the emerging phase. Like I mentionned in OP, the only one that successfully compiled is the one I linked.

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Google says you will need firmware. Its not in linux-firmware and I've not found any ebuilds for that.
> 
> There is also a Gentoo Wiki page that hints that the rtl8812au works.
> ...

 

Followed that tutorial, no bueno.

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> If none of that helps, it may mean that nobody has coded your vendor and device ID in the driver. So it might work if only if knew it was allowed to try.
> 
> Some drivers allow you to pass Vendor and Device IDs as module parameters. Others want a one line code change.
> ...

 

As Jaglover mentionned, It is reconized, so I'm not too sure what to do.

 *Jaglover wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Well, I posted it only for firmware file names so our Delupara can download the firmware and put it where the driver is looking for it.
> 
> 

 

Very odd indeed, I don't even have a system folder to begin with. Where should I get these firmwares from though?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Delupara,

I linked one source of the firmware.

You will need to inspect the code that loads the firmware to find out where it goes.

I don't have a /system either but don't be afraid to create it.

When the firmware is not found, there is usually an entry in dmesg that tells the full path to the file the driver wants.

----------

## Delupara

Hey everyone, Sorry for the late reply, I was fixing a pc.

Now this does bring a few updates as I then had access to a cd reader, which I promptly burned the image to my usb.

Now with my original driver files, everything compiles, the interface is showing up but it won't connect/run. Here is the newly found interface

https://paste.pound-python.org/show/eXXla3xG5hBWPHvkfWGl/

I can ping localhost but nothing outside. I think I'm having issues with wpa_supplicant, here is my poorly edited copy of the example config file

https://paste.pound-python.org/show/2fW7ybxV6vYzQF8XFGST/

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Delupara,

That worked well enough to get you a global IPv6 address.

```
wlp17s0f3u3: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet6 fd00:a84e:3f49:4b32:20f:ff:fe63:a4ff  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x0<global>

        inet6 2607:fea8:c2e0:332:20f:ff:fe63:a4ff  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x0<global>

        inet6 fe80::20f:ff:fe63:a4ff  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>
```

That means the interface managed to connect to something to get its IPv6 prefix.

Were you expecting IPv6 to work as its not on the wired interface?

Please put dmesg onto a pastebin site.

----------

## Delupara

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> Delupara,
> 
> That worked well enough to get you a global IPv6 address.
> 
> ```
> ...

 

yeah I figured that much but wherever its getting the ipv6 addresses I have no clue.

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Were you expecting IPv6 to work as its not on the wired interface?
> 
> 

 

I honest to god can't make sense out of this, you'll have to rephrase.

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Please put dmesg onto a pastebin site.
> 
> 

 

https://paste.pound-python.org/show/NI5aMnFoD883zWO6wSEJ/

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Delupara,

RTW is nice and verbose.

```
[   15.155294] RTW: auth success, start assoc

[   15.169687] RTW: assoc success
```

That means that the radio link is correctly established.

Whatever Access Point it connected to (maybe its not yours) is advertising an IPv6 prefix, so you have working IPv6.

That much is automatic. 

To try to get IPv4 working, try 

```
dhcpcd wlp17s0f3u3
```

and look at ifconfig.

Warning: If several interfaces are in the same subnet, you may find that neither work.

```
inet6 2607:fea8:c2e0:332:20f:ff:fe63:a4ff
```

 is a public on the internet IPv6 address, so you need an IPv6 firewall.

```
ping6 2607:fea8:c2e0:332:20f:ff:fe63:a4ff
```

works for me too, so if you still have the 2607:fea8:c2e0:332/64 prefix, your system responded to my pings.

----------

## Delupara

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> Delupara,
> 
> RTW is nice and verbose.
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ok,  1. I'm somewhat concerned about this. How can I view ssids and the ones I'm connected to.

2. Is the public ipv6 address normal??? Sounds like it isn't.

EDIT: dhcpcd worked, now I got intonet!

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Delupara,

If you have an IPv6 address that starts with a 2, its public. That's the way IPv6 works 

You need to lock it down with a firewall.

From your dmesg

```
[   15.102453] RTW: ssid=topkek2016, len=10

[   15.102454] RTW: bssid=a8:4e:3f:49:4b:38
```

and fractions of a second later ...

```
[   15.103094] RTW: rtw_hal_set_bssid wlp17s0f3u3- hw port -0 BSSID: a8:4e:3f:49:4b:38

[   15.137524] RTW: IQK offload finish in 30ms

[   15.144921] RTW: OnBeacon: beacon keys ready

[   15.144930] RTW: link to Artheros AP

[   15.144931] RTW: start auth

[   15.144934] RTW: issue_auth

[   15.155286] RTW: OnAuthClient

[   15.155294] RTW: auth success, start assoc
```

So it authorised with that access point.  I don't see any other attempts to connect with other access points.

If that's your Access Point, you appear to have IPv6. However, your wired interface does not have an IPv6 address and the setup is automatic.

----------

## Delupara

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> Delupara,
> 
> If you have an IPv6 address that starts with a 2, its public. That's the way IPv6 works 
> 
> You need to lock it down with a firewall.
> ...

 

Thanks so much for this help bro, I'm only 19 and this stuff is making me curious and interested. Now to fix my IOMMU and my sound not existing, cheers!

Also this is indeed my internet. Nice to know I'm not stealing a neighbors wifi...

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Delupara,

You need to either disable IPv6 or set up an IPv6 firewall.

There is an option in your kernel you can turn off.

If someone leaves their WiFi open, its a public service. :)

There used to be six open WiFi networks in my back garden. None of them mine.

They have all been locked down now.

----------

